# Radio/Battery Voltage Issue



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

2014 Cruze TD 99k miles.

This morning I remote start the car. It shuts off after 10 minutes because I'm slow, which isn't unusual. I get out there and manually start it and grab my scraper to clear off the ice from the window.

As I'm pulling away I notice the FM radio does not work. It comes on and tunes to stations, but doesn't pick anything up. AM doesn't work either. XM demo station works but there is no bass (I have the Pioneer system). Navigation works. Seats and all other accessories work, only the FM/AM radio is not working.

As I'm driving I notice the battery voltage is pegged at 15.2 volts for the entire 50 minute drive to work. Even at stop signs it stays at 15.2 volts. Once I pull in the parking lot and are moving at slow speed it finally starts to drop into the 14's. I admit I don't have a perfect baseline but I look at that voltage DIC enough to know that is not normal.

Once I arrive at work I turn the car off, turn it back on, and everything is normal.

Any ideas?


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

BCM Brain Fart?


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Half kidding, I’ve had weird things happen like that (not necessarily all the same) and gone after an ignition recycle. 

Hopefully thats all all it was.


----------



## RichLo1 (May 31, 2018)

So everything is back to normal now after the restart?

The 15.2v is usual when its cold but it shouldn't be that high for that long unless your battery is on its way out, usually when it gets to operating temp it will adjust as needed (15-20 mins).

For now chalk it up to a gremlin but keep an eye on that voltage. If your battery is original, after 99k miles and 4-5 years it might be going bad.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

RichLo1 said:


> So everything is back to normal now after the restart?
> 
> The 15.2v is usual when its cold but it shouldn't be that high for that long unless your battery is on its way out, usually when it gets to operating temp it will adjust as needed (15-20 mins).
> 
> For now chalk it up to a gremlin but keep an eye on that voltage. If your battery is original, after 99k miles and 4-5 years it might be going bad.


Yeah, it's normal now.

I'm wondering if it has to do with the negative cable recall. I've never had that done. Does anyone with a good understanding of the charging system know if a bad ground would cause excessive charging like that? I don't have any other symptoms of the recall though.


----------



## RichLo1 (May 31, 2018)

Yea, the battery wasn't tight enough to the negative post, all the recall did was have a tech tighten that cable down more. And yes, that would cause high charge rate. Worth a shot, its a quick, easy and free fix


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Speaking of the battery, I was planning on replacing it with the newer 850 CC batteries. But I thought the AGM batteries were suppose to last longer than lead acid? It's only 4 years old, it should last 8 years or more.


----------

